# College Town! YIKES!



## wst1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

Im posting cause not sure what to do. Im a grad student and Im driving in upstate New York and since school started almost all my fares are college students - mostly undergrad and mostly drunk. Got a call to a frat house. These boys were pushing me to take more riders than I can extremely aggressively. They all jumped in my car when I pulled up and were LOUD and wouldn't listen when I told them to get out. I eventually took less than they wanted to a "barn" party in the middle of the country way out of town. On the way they started to get even more aggressive - calling people ****, saying they would "eff" that *** in the butt and talking aggressively about raping girls. One of them spoke up and said dont talk like that because Im not into raping and its bothering me. But it didnt stop it. One f the guys also said to the other guy telling him not to talk like that "You are an effing politically correct *****" and his talking got even worse. I am gay and was FREAKING OUT. Then I started smelling something minty, At first I thought it was gum. Than I started to get really dizzy and felt a huge rush as the smell got really strong. I asked what was going on, what were they doing, what was that smell - they wouldn't answer me. This was right before I was dropping them off. I started to think if I did anything at that point to kick them out or say anything they may attack me cause of the language and aggression. The loud aggressive one in the front also kept turning up the radio real loud when I told him not to. I still dont even know what I inhaled. I than pulled over after. I got another ride when I got back to Ithaca but I broke down in the car crying - I couldn't hold it back. I felt embarrassed in front of the pax doing this but she was very understanding. I called it an early night after that and went home. This morning I was still shaking.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Did you make sure to give all of them free water bottles and rate them 5 Stars?

Thats what Uber wants you to do!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wst1459 said:


> Im posting cause not sure what to do. Im a grad student and Im driving in upstate New York and since school started almost all my fares are college students - mostly undergrad and mostly drunk. Got a call to a frat house. These boys were pushing me to take more riders than I can extremely aggressively. They all jumped in my car when I pulled up and were LOUD and wouldn't listen when I told them to get out. I eventually took less than they wanted to a "barn" party in the middle of the country way out of town. On the way they started to get even more aggressive - calling people ****, saying they would "eff" that &%[email protected]!* in the butt and talking aggressively about raping girls. One of them spoke up and said dont talk like that because Im not into raping and its bothering me. But it didnt stop it. One f the guys also said to the other guy telling him not to talk like that "You are an effing politically correct *****" and his talking got even worse. I am gay and was FREAKING OUT. Then I started smelling something minty, At first I thought it was gum. Than I started to get really dizzy and felt a huge rush as the smell got really strong. I asked what was going on, what were they doing, what was that smell - they wouldn't answer me. This was right before I was dropping them off. I started to think if I did anything at that point to kick them out or say anything they may attack me cause of the language and aggression. The loud aggressive one in the front also kept turning up the radio real loud when I told him not to. I still dont even know what I inhaled. I than pulled over after. I got another ride when I got back to Ithaca but I broke down in the car crying - I couldn't hold it back. I felt embarrassed in front of the pax doing this but she was very understanding. I called it an early night after that and went home. This morning I was still shaking.


The night shift is definitely not for you. From your self description I suggest that you only drive daytime. This job is not for the meek.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Please report these guys to Uber. Say you want them banned for being threatening comments made and don't take no for an answer. They banned the POS Charlottesville organizers for making similar comments. 

I'd also report them to the police. Comments such as these are worth their time as drunk people say things indicative of their underlying beliefs that they may be prone to act upon. Maybe they're planning to do some BS stuff like they talked about and a report could prevent it. 

I think you live in a similar demographic area to me so I'm guessing this will be a rare occurrence. Ithica is a liberal school surrounded by trash. I've learned to ignore and report. I kinda enjoy reporting these guys and getting them investigated


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

You can't really call police over this. There is nothing for them to investigate. You can complain to uber and should but there are thousands waiting in the wings just lik the ones you drove around.

OP's experience is exactly why I created a thread after this Saturday about taking drunks around. They are mostly just not worth the hassle. I have had no bad experiences during the day at all but I find the drunk crowd to be rude and obnoxious. Due to my real job I won't have that much time to rideshare if I only drive around decent humans, but it is probably worth that. Uber is a fairly cool thing to do on the side but loud mouth drunks ruin the experience.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wst1459 said:


> Im posting cause not sure what to do. Im a grad student and Im driving in upstate New York and since school started almost all my fares are college students - mostly undergrad and mostly drunk. Got a call to a frat house. These boys were pushing me to take more riders than I can extremely aggressively. They all jumped in my car when I pulled up and were LOUD and wouldn't listen when I told them to get out. I eventually took less than they wanted to a "barn" party in the middle of the country way out of town. On the way they started to get even more aggressive - calling people ****, saying they would "eff" that &%[email protected]!* in the butt and talking aggressively about raping girls. One of them spoke up and said dont talk like that because Im not into raping and its bothering me. But it didnt stop it. One f the guys also said to the other guy telling him not to talk like that "You are an effing politically correct *****" and his talking got even worse. I am gay and was FREAKING OUT. Then I started smelling something minty, At first I thought it was gum. Than I started to get really dizzy and felt a huge rush as the smell got really strong. I asked what was going on, what were they doing, what was that smell - they wouldn't answer me. This was right before I was dropping them off. I started to think if I did anything at that point to kick them out or say anything they may attack me cause of the language and aggression. The loud aggressive one in the front also kept turning up the radio real loud when I told him not to. I still dont even know what I inhaled. I than pulled over after. I got another ride when I got back to Ithaca but I broke down in the car crying - I couldn't hold it back. I felt embarrassed in front of the pax doing this but she was very understanding. I called it an early night after that and went home. This morning I was still shaking.


Perhaps ride share is not for you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ginseng41 said:


> Please report these guys to Uber.


You would only be reporting one guy, not all the guys. 
Not sure in this case. But I've found that many times the account holder is the best behaved person in the car.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You would only be reporting one guy, not all the guys.
> Not sure in this case. But I've found that many times the account holder is the best behaved person in the car.


i can't say that yet but I can say whoever gets in the front seat of my van is the least likely to act like a hooligan. They are the least drunk and most respectful.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm sorry that happened. That's awful. Statistically speaking, you'll probably not get anything that hideous again for a while. Whenever I get something horrible I always go, whew  that's my shit drive knocked out for a while. And I congratulate myself for handling it well and for still being alive  Honestly it's usually not that bad all the time. Hang in there. You can do this.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's pretty simple. I make a conscious choice, most weeks, not to drive the drunk hours. Nobody is forcing us to do this.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> i can't say that yet but I can say whoever gets in the front seat of my van is the least likely to act like a hooligan. They are the least drunk and most respectful.


Agree. I think it's kind of like sitting in the school bus. They think they can get away with things sitting in the back. Person up front will usually be more respectful since driver is right there making eye contact.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I'm sorry that happened. That's awful. Statistically speaking, you'll probably not get anything that hideous again for a while. Whenever I get something horrible I always go, whew  that's my shit drive knocked out for a while. And I congratulate myself for handling it well and for still being alive  Honestly it's usually not that bad all the time. Hang in there. You can do this.


Uber should add this to its marketing:

"Come drive for us. Build self confidence by handling shit passengers and getting out alive. Hang in there, you can do this!"


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

wst1459 said:


> Im posting cause not sure what to do. Im a grad student and Im driving in upstate New York and since school started almost all my fares are college students - mostly undergrad and mostly drunk. Got a call to a frat house. These boys were pushing me to take more riders than I can extremely aggressively. They all jumped in my car when I pulled up and were LOUD and wouldn't listen when I told them to get out. I eventually took less than they wanted to a "barn" party in the middle of the country way out of town. On the way they started to get even more aggressive - calling people ****, saying they would "eff" that &%[email protected]!* in the butt and talking aggressively about raping girls. One of them spoke up and said dont talk like that because Im not into raping and its bothering me. But it didnt stop it. One f the guys also said to the other guy telling him not to talk like that "You are an effing politically correct *****" and his talking got even worse. I am gay and was FREAKING OUT. Then I started smelling something minty, At first I thought it was gum. Than I started to get really dizzy and felt a huge rush as the smell got really strong. I asked what was going on, what were they doing, what was that smell - they wouldn't answer me. This was right before I was dropping them off. I started to think if I did anything at that point to kick them out or say anything they may attack me cause of the language and aggression. The loud aggressive one in the front also kept turning up the radio real loud when I told him not to. I still dont even know what I inhaled. I than pulled over after. I got another ride when I got back to Ithaca but I broke down in the car crying - I couldn't hold it back. I felt embarrassed in front of the pax doing this but she was very understanding. I called it an early night after that and went home. This morning I was still shaking.


Hindsight is 20/20 - coulda, shoulda, woulda.

In my lowly opinion, the critical mistake you made was when you first arrived and they tried to get you to take more passengers than you can legally transport, and they were aggressive about it.

At that moment, you should have cancelled the ride and not tried to take some of them.

When they refuse to exit your vehicle, grab your phone and tell them we're going to play a little guessing game - guess a number between nine one zero and nine one two.

When dealing with drunks, especially drunken college kids, you've immediately got to establish who is in charge - you or them. If you don't, you'll have problems again in the future.

I've given hundreds of drunken college kids rides home, and never once had a problem with them. They may get a little loud and rowdy, but when they start acting in an inappropriate manner I've found that a stern warning is all that is needed to quiet them down.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Did you forget to roll out the red carpet, and give out foot massages. Next time be more generous! lolz!!!

On a more serious note...learn to screen for good passengers, as there is plenty of garbage out there.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> You would only be reporting one guy, not all the guys.
> Not sure in this case. But I've found that many times the account holder is the best behaved person in the car.


True but in a smaller college town, they'll start having trouble getting rides. I certainly pick up people that force their accompanying riders to behave because friends have been banned.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> You can't really call police over this. There is nothing for them to investigate. You can complain to uber and should but there are thousands waiting in the wings just lik the ones you drove around.
> 
> OP's experience is exactly why I created a thread after this Saturday about taking drunks around. They are mostly just not worth the hassle. I have had no bad experiences during the day at all but I find the drunk crowd to be rude and obnoxious. Due to my real job I won't have that much time to rideshare if I only drive around decent humans, but it is probably worth that. Uber is a fairly cool thing to do on the side but loud mouth drunks ruin the experience.


You most certainly can call the police over someone stating they're going to commit a crime. Hate crimes are no joke and, at least here, the police take stuff like this quite seriously. Raping girls? Yup another one that they'll take seriously, especially in a college town


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

What you do, if you are going to drive at night, is pull up to all addresses with doors locked. If something stinks, do not unlock the doors. Drive away from the address. If they slick you, say there are only three, but as soon as they open the doors four other guys appear out of nowhere and want a Klown Kar, invite them to vacate the vehicle. If they refuse, call the police.

If they become loud and rowdy, give them one warning. Keep an eye out for "safe places" to pull to the side. If they fail to heed the warning, pull to the "safe place" and invite them to vacate the vehicle. If they refuse, call the police.

Do not take any nonsense from these people, especially drunken frat rats.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What you do, if you are going to drive at night, is pull up to all addresses with doors locked. If something stinks, do not unlock the doors. Drive away from the address. If they slick you, say there are only three, but as soon as they open the doors four other guys appear out of nowhere and want a Klown Kar, invite them to vacate the vehicle. If they refuse, call the police.
> 
> If they become loud and rowdy, give them one warning. Keep an eye out for "safe places" to pull to the side. If they fail to heed the warning, pull to the "safe place" and invite them to vacate the vehicle. If they refuse, call the police.
> 
> Do not take any nonsense from these people, especially drunken frat rats.


Definitely do all of this. I've been driving Uber in a college town for 3 years now and really nights are the time to make money. I make a ton in those night time hours. I've had to call the police several times to get people to GtFO of my car and my cancellation rate hovers around 10%. I'm careful who I let in and, of course, get tons of drunk no-shows. Cancel on any passenger that seems threatening and report them. I've had quite a few over the years that called me and were verbally abusive about something or went bat $3)# crazy when I refused to transport more than 4 passengers. It is your vehicle and you are responsible if something happens while you're driving


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

ACHUMA said:


> Did you make sure to give all of them free water bottles and rate them 5 Stars?
> 
> Thats what Uber wants you to do!


Really? What a stupid thing to say.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Really? What a stupid thing to say.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I might be repeating some of the things already said but here are a few pointers:
1. Yes now and again you will get PAX like this but most are very respectful even the college kids. This weekend school is back and all the kids I picked up thanked me for picking them up like it wasn't my job that I was doing them a favor. 
2. You don't have to take anybody you don't want to. Tell them to get out, if they don't you get out with the keys and your phone. If they still won't get out threaten to call the police.
3. If they are in the car take control (not always easy). Don't touch the radio, no smoking, quiet down it is effecting my driving, etc. If they keep it up say I am going to end this ride and let you out. 
4. You can't take any of this personally it isn't always rosie especially late night. If you can't ignore it drive during the day. 
5. If you can't do any of the above maybe just drive delivery pizza doesn't talk back.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

PTUber said:


> I might be repeating some of the things already said but here are a few pointers:
> 1. Yes now and again you will get PAX like this but most are very respectful even the college kids. This weekend school is back and all the kids I picked up thanked me for picking them up like it wasn't my job that I was doing them a favor.
> 2. You don't have to take anybody you don't want to. Tell them to get out, if they don't you get out with the keys and your phone. If they still won't get out threaten to call the police.
> 3. If they are in the car take control (not always easy). Don't touch the radio, no smoking, quiet down it is effecting my driving, etc. If they keep it up say I am going to end this ride and let you out.
> ...


You had me at.... PIZZA!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PTUber said:


> 5. If you can't do any of the above maybe just drive delivery pizza doesn't talk back.


Yeah, but if they get anchovies, they smell really bad.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yeah, but if they get anchovies, they smell really bad.


anchovies are an aquired taste...

Took me awhile, now I love them.

The key is moderation. Too many, smells fishy eww!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> smells fishy eww!!!


..........and you want to know what is really funny? I am originally from the seashore in Massachusetts. The smell of fish does not bother me, EXCEPT for anchovies. EEEEEE-YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RRRRRRRRRAAAALLLLPPPPPPPPPHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........and you want to know what is really funny? I am originally from the seashore in Massachusetts. The smell of fish does not bother me, EXCEPT for anchovies. EEEEEE-YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RRRRRRRRRAAAALLLLPPPPPPPPPHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


Nice, I was born in Newport Beach, and I'm part Hawaiian. So fish is a BIG deal with me.

Most people, don't know how to go easy on things, and tend to add too much! Just look at all the fatties around!!!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

When u guys call police to extract passengers do you ever get out of the car first (grab keys)? Sitting in front seat is pretty vulnerable from behind. On the other hand if outside car you could easily be surrounded.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> When u guys call police to extract passengers do you ever get out of the car first (grab keys)? Sitting in front seat is pretty vulnerable from behind. On the other hand if outside car you could easily be surrounded.


My problem is usually getting people to exit the car. When they hear "911 what is your emergency" come over bluetooth they book it out of there. Remember these are drunk college kids, fairly harmless but annoying


----------



## KeithUberDrive (Aug 24, 2017)

Learn from it. All you can do is continue to give the best experience possible. Try not to focus on what could have happened, and instead focus on improving. The ratings will come and every once in a while you'll get bad apples.

Don't let it affect you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KeithUberDrive said:


> Learn from it. All you can do is continue to give the best experience possible. Try not to focus on what could have happened, and instead focus on improving. The ratings will come and every once in a while you'll get bad apples.
> 
> Don't let it affect you.


LoL. "continue to give the best experience possible.''
Sounds like a college educated Brothel Madame at a sales meeting.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

If you let random strangers walk all over you like this and are even reduced to tears by them, this is definitely not the gig for you! You _will_ get the rare passenger that is abusive, racist/homophobic or violent and if you cannot deal with that, get out now. There are _much_ better jobs out there for one with your education level and "non-confrontational" nature. All the best.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's what you did wrong (and if you can't learn from it, then you're doing the wrong job and should quit). I'm not hammering you, we all made noob mistakes.

First, keep doors locked and windows up when approaching ping. ALWAYS. EVERY. TIME.

Second, when they approach your car, verify that you have no more than 4, and they're not overly inebriated or rowdy. If they are, cancel and move on. Don't even engage. It's never worth it. Cancel, after you've rolled away.

Third, if they try to trick you, or 2 get in then more come rolling towards the car, tell them that the ride is canceled and you cannot take them. DON'T. EVER. START. THE. RIDE. once trouble makers/scammers/idiots have tried to get you to do something you shouldn't. A 1* is almost a guarantee, and trouble is too. If you can't get them out of the car, take phone & keys, step out of the car and call cops. Don't sit in the car and argue. Don't trap yourself in a bad situation defenseless. Create distance and be a good witness for LE.

Lastly, if you don't want to work around alcohol, work daylight. If this gig has one great benefit over other types of employment, it's that we choose our working hours and locations. Use it. You've definitely got the "too sensitive to drive Uber" thing going on, at least for a rowdy pax. You're going to have to be confrontational. It's fait accompli, so if that's not something you can do, then find a different job or take the abuse.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm going to go against what people here have been saying on a few points.

In a college town you won't make money, at least virtually none, if you don't work the drunk crowd

This is the perfect job for a grad student so I'd really try to stick with it. You won't find anything else that gives the flexibility that you need and pays decently.

Also report EVERY group who tries to bring more than 4 into your vehicle even if they're nice about it. That way you won't get matched with them and they'll start having issues getting rides as the available car number decreases. Here I'm assuming that when the bar rush hits you've too few drivers like we do. Here I definitely notice that this is a greater problem at the beginning of the semester than as it progresses. 

Start paying attention to addresses. I ignore frat parties like the plague as well as a few other addresses that problems happen over and over. 

I've been doing this for 3 years in a similar sized college town so I've definitely learned the ways to make work


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

wst1459 said:


> Im posting cause not sure what to do. Im a grad student and Im driving in upstate New York and since school started almost all my fares are college students - mostly undergrad and mostly drunk. Got a call to a frat house. These boys were pushing me to take more riders than I can extremely aggressively. They all jumped in my car when I pulled up and were LOUD and wouldn't listen when I told them to get out. I eventually took less than they wanted to a "barn" party in the middle of the country way out of town. On the way they started to get even more aggressive - calling people ****, saying they would "eff" that &%[email protected]!* in the butt and talking aggressively about raping girls. One of them spoke up and said dont talk like that because Im not into raping and its bothering me. But it didnt stop it. One f the guys also said to the other guy telling him not to talk like that "You are an effing politically correct *****" and his talking got even worse. I am gay and was FREAKING OUT. Then I started smelling something minty, At first I thought it was gum. Than I started to get really dizzy and felt a huge rush as the smell got really strong. I asked what was going on, what were they doing, what was that smell - they wouldn't answer me. This was right before I was dropping them off. I started to think if I did anything at that point to kick them out or say anything they may attack me cause of the language and aggression. The loud aggressive one in the front also kept turning up the radio real loud when I told him not to. I still dont even know what I inhaled. I than pulled over after. I got another ride when I got back to Ithaca but I broke down in the car crying - I couldn't hold it back. I felt embarrassed in front of the pax doing this but she was very understanding. I called it an early night after that and went home. This morning I was still shaking.


Report them to Uber and 1 star them. When you get to a pick up keep your doors locked until you assess whether the people are Ok. If you sense anything just cancel.

Also get pepper spray or a tazer. Make sure you get the gel kind so it doesn't spray everywhere. Make sure it's a kind that will hurt. I carry mine either on the side of my door or my bpobs if I see someone acting sketch when I pull up.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

1) Stay away from Greek row. You have nothing to gain there. I won't touch those yahoos. I'll drive to college campuses, but I refuse to do anything along Greek row. Nothing good happens there, but we all know that.
2) Sounds like you'd do a whole lot better driving the morning airport shift, not the late night drunk shift.
3) Understand that you're not really earning profit. You're cashing out the equity in your car early and it feels like you're making a profit.
4) Accept and internalize that pax are swine.
5) If this job makes you want to wring pax's necks, you are normal. If pax behavior causes you tears, maybe this isn't your line of work.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

wst1459 said:


> Im posting cause not sure what to do. ....................This morning I was still shaking.





Spotscat said:


> Hindsight is 20/20 - coulda, shoulda, woulda.


There have been several good solutions going forward (such as Spotscat ) you will know what other drivers will do.
Being new, its easy to just shut up and driver 'it will be over soon' mentality. You may or may not have had a job in front line support role for customers. I'm betting not. If you're going to do this as a job, you gotta know when to stand up for yourself. It is your life and car after all

wst1459 Next time you will know to not take this ride. Should you take this ride and change your mind....Pull over somewhere public like an gas station. Kick them out. Do not take them any further.

*Though the police won't be of much help, if you have audio/video proof - The fraternity and University will. *Too far? IDK.

wst1459 Ubers Community Guidelines aka code of conduct for riders and drivers states, under section of 'why riders can loose access'

"Damaging drivers' or other passengers' property.
Physical contact with the driver or fellow riders
*Use of inappropriate and abusive language or gestures*
For example, asking overly personal questions, using verbal threats, and *making comments or gestures that are aggressive, sexual, discriminatory, or disrespectful.*

Unwanted contact with the driver or fellow passenger after the trip is over.
*Breaking the local law while using Uber. *
For example, bringing open containers of alcohol or drugs into the car; *traveling in large groups that exceed the number of seat belts in the car; asking drivers to break local traffic laws such as speed limits; or using Uber to commit a crime,* including drug and human trafficking or the sexual exploitation of children.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> When u guys call police to extract passengers do you ever get out of the car first (grab keys)? Sitting in front seat is pretty vulnerable from behind. On the other hand if outside car you could easily be surrounded.


As someone who has been choked before, I HATE when people are sitting behind me. I've already preplanned and practiced what I will do if that happens. And if I have to stop to call PD, you can bet I will hit the PTS button and get out. (I keep the key in my bra so it's going with me.)


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


I totally need this sign lol.


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

I was just thinking that I would have driven to the nearest police station and parked right outside the front door with the whole group of hoodlums inside. Sounds like they were too busy being jerks to have noticed the slight detour....


----------



## wst1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you all. This is real good advise. Im not quitting. I went out the next day and was very assertive with those drunk kids that had more than 4. Ive learned. I think part of the reason I broke down was 2 fold: 1). I have been assaulted several times in my life by young aggressive men in groups and I had a PTSD "lapse" when they started their shenanigans. I drive them to a party in the middle of no where and kept thinking of Matthew Shepherd. Ive learned not to quit something because of my past experiences. I have not had a PTSD reaction like this in a long long time. Im NOT going to let it control me. 2/ I got a contact high from whatever they were doing in the car. After it passed I "crashed" and the entire experience just overwhelmed me. I actually found a cup crushed up in back seat next day. It had some weird black sticky residue left on inside and smelled funky. Today I asked a local vape shop and they told me it was highly concentrated weed and called a "wax." I asked some kids and they told me you CAN get a contact rush sometimes from it when someone vapes in in closed quarters. I had a bad reaction to pot when I smoked it in high school and have not touched it since. Lastly, they did not say they were going to actually do anything to anyone - it was the way they spoke about girls and "f a g s." And it WAS the guy in the front seat who ordered the car that was the WORST. I will keep doors locked. I WILL cancel any other rowdy group like this immediately and drive off. The night shift is when you make most money. Im only working 3 days a week so I can finish my thesis. I seriously need the money and Im only doing this short term.



NoDay said:


> There have been several good solutions going forward (such as Spotscat ) you will know what other drivers will do.
> Being new, its easy to just shut up and driver 'it will be over soon' mentality. You may or may not have had a job in front line support role for customers. I'm betting not. If you're going to do this as a job, you gotta know when to stand up for yourself. It is your life and car after all
> 
> wst1459 Next time you will know to not take this ride. Should you take this ride and change your mind....Pull over somewhere public like an gas station. Kick them out. Do not take them any further.
> ...


THANK YOU FOR THIS!!!! I am getting a video camera in the car!



PTUber said:


> I might be repeating some of the things already said but here are a few pointers:
> 1. Yes now and again you will get PAX like this but most are very respectful even the college kids. This weekend school is back and all the kids I picked up thanked me for picking them up like it wasn't my job that I was doing them a favor.
> 2. You don't have to take anybody you don't want to. Tell them to get out, if they don't you get out with the keys and your phone. If they still won't get out threaten to call the police.
> 3. If they are in the car take control (not always easy). Don't touch the radio, no smoking, quiet down it is effecting my driving, etc. If they keep it up say I am going to end this ride and let you out.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to respond to my post. I will act differently next time and if I see the slightest sign of trouble Ill either cancel before it starts or end the trip. And if they vape/do drugs or anything in the car like that again Ill call the cops.



Jen in Wisconsin said:


> I was just thinking that I would have driven to the nearest police station and parked right outside the front door with the whole group of hoodlums inside. Sounds like they were too busy being jerks to have noticed the slight detour....


YES!



ginseng41 said:


> I'm going to go against what people here have been saying on a few points.
> 
> In a college town you won't make money, at least virtually none, if you don't work the drunk crowd
> 
> ...


Thank youl. This is real good advise. Im not quitting. I went out the next day and was very assertive with those drunk kids that had more than 4. Ive learned. I think part of the reason I broke down was 2 fold: 1). I have been assaulted several times in my life by young aggressive men in groups and I had a PTSD "lapse" when they started their shenanigans. I drive them to a party in the middle of no where and kept thinking of Matthew Shepherd. Ive learned not to quit something because of my past experiences. I have not had a PTSD reaction like this in a long long time. Im NOT going to let it control me. 2/ I got a contact high from whatever they were doing in the car. After it passed I "crashed" and the entire experience just overwhelmed me. I actually found a cup crushed up in back seat next day. It had some weird black sticky residue left on inside and smelled funky. Today I asked a local vape shop and they told me it was highly concentrated weed and called a "wax." I asked some kids and they told me you CAN get a contact rush sometimes from it when someone vapes in in closed quarters. I had a bad reaction to pot when I smoked it in high school and have not touched it since. Lastly, they did not say they were going to actually do anything to anyone - it was the way they spoke about girls and "f a g s." And it WAS the guy in the front seat who ordered the car that was the WORST. I will keep doors locked. I WILL cancel any other rowdy group like this immediately and drive off. The night shift is when you make most money. Im only working 3 days a week so I can finish my thesis. I seriously need the money and Im only doing this short term.



ginseng41 said:


> My problem is usually getting people to exit the car. When they hear "911 what is your emergency" come over bluetooth they book it out of there. Remember these are drunk college kids, fairly harmless but annoying


This is the best! I love it! Thank you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wst1459 said:


> . Im only working 3 days a week so I can finish my thesis. I seriously need the money and Im only doing this short term...


There ya go. Now THAT is smart.
Use Uber for your goals. Don't let Uber use you.
Have a short term goal, reach it, and BAIL.


----------



## wst1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Uber should add this to its marketing:
> 
> "Come drive for us. Build self confidence by handling shit passengers and getting out alive. Hang in there, you can do this!"


Actually I think it can. I was VERY assertive next day not wanting a repeat with passengers who wanted to have more than 4 and wouldn't let up AND i reported them to Uber.



Another Uber Driver said:


> What you do, if you are going to drive at night, is pull up to all addresses with doors locked. If something stinks, do not unlock the doors. Drive away from the address. If they slick you, say there are only three, but as soon as they open the doors four other guys appear out of nowhere and want a Klown Kar, invite them to vacate the vehicle. If they refuse, call the police.
> 
> If they become loud and rowdy, give them one warning. Keep an eye out for "safe places" to pull to the side. If they fail to heed the warning, pull to the "safe place" and invite them to vacate the vehicle. If they refuse, call the police.
> 
> Do not take any nonsense from these people, especially drunken frat rats.


I am absolutely doing this from now on. I can see what a newie I have been. Thank you.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> The night shift is definitely not for you. From your self description I suggest that you only drive daytime. This job is not for the meek.


Im not quitting. Being violently attacked several times in the past has caused me to have "PTSD" reactions at times. However, Im not going to let that dictate my life. I know how to recover from these experiences, you learn to change your behavior. When your behavior changes, the attitued and feelings follow. Ive already been a lot more assertive with drunk kids wanting me to take more than 4 since this happened. I absolutley do not want a repeat and Im not going to let it happen again. Im new at this and now that I posted I got alot of great advise on how to handle it, of which I will follow. I didnt get accepted into several Ivy League Schools because I quit when the going got tough.


----------



## wst1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> As someone who has been choked before, I HATE when people are sitting behind me. I've already preplanned and practiced what I will do if that happens. And if I have to stop to call PD, you can bet I will hit the PTS button and get out. (I keep the key in my bra so it's going with me.)


You understand than how one can go into a PTSD reaction with something like this, having been attacked as I have. But you seem to also understand that it can be dealt with and we dont need to let these issues control our lives. We adapt and prepare to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wst1459 said:


> the attitued and feelings
> 
> I got alot of great advise on how to
> 
> I didnt get accepted into several Ivy League Schools because I quit when the going got tough.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

wst1459 said:


> Actually I think it can. I was VERY assertive next day not wanting a repeat with passengers who wanted to have more than 4 and wouldn't let up AND i reported them to Uber.
> 
> I am absolutely doing this from now on. I can see what a newie I have been. Thank you.
> 
> Im not quitting. Being violently attacked several times in the past has caused me to have "PTSD" reactions at times. However, Im not going to let that dictate my life. I know how to recover from these experiences, you learn to change your behavior. When your behavior changes, the attitued and feelings follow. Ive already been a lot more assertive with drunk kids wanting me to take more than 4 since this happened. I absolutley do not want a repeat and Im not going to let it happen again. Im new at this and now that I posted I got alot of great advise on how to handle it, of which I will follow. I didnt get accepted into several Ivy League Schools because I quit when the going got tough.


Get some therapy yo..

Seriously this is not a game!

You don't want to accidentally hurt someone because they were playing a prank on you.

If you can't rationally think in critical situations you are a loose cannon to everyone all around you.

30 seconds of your life can give you full PTSD.

I know a mom who broke her son's nose because he patted her on the shoulder from behind the wrong way...

This is not a joke,

This is not a game,


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wst1459 said:


> Im not quitting. Being violently attacked several times.


Violently attacked several times? Is it what you say, where you go, what you do?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I just wanted to share about college kids. Last year around November I spent almost an entire day running kids from the campus to the county courthouse and back. Some were kids I recognized as drunk pax bragging about drugs, etc.


----------



## wst1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Get some therapy yo..
> 
> Seriously this is not a game!
> 
> ...


I see why you call yourself a Troll.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Violently attacked several times? Is it what you say, where you go, what you do?


No. I have never done anything to cause it. I dress conservatively and like a guy. I'm not transgender I am gay. I'm not flamboyant. Some cant tell, others gaydar spot me. I was usually alone walking to or from work. Once I was shopping on University Ave in Palo Alto. Guys with skateboards started following me calling me a f a g. I ignored them and kept walking. One got violent and hit me with his skateboard while screaming f a g g o t. This about the jist of most of the attacks. There's been several. I am short and small. I started working out to deter it and has not happened in years. I never held a guys hand, kissed one nothing ever in public - ever. I try to do everything I can to avoid it.

wanted to add one more. I was at work alone in San Diego by downtown. I was 21 or 22. A guy from apartments next door from across Parking lot sexually assaulted me. He didn't get very far but he tried. I called the police. They laughed at me and refused to send anyone, hung up on me. This happens to gay people.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

wst1459 said:


> Actually I think it can. I was VERY assertive next day not wanting a repeat with passengers who wanted to have more than 4 and wouldn't let up AND i reported them to Uber.
> 
> I am absolutely doing this from now on. I can see what a newie I have been. Thank you.
> 
> Im not quitting. Being violently attacked several times in the past has caused me to have "PTSD" reactions at times. However, Im not going to let that dictate my life. I know how to recover from these experiences, you learn to change your behavior. When your behavior changes, the attitued and feelings follow. Ive already been a lot more assertive with drunk kids wanting me to take more than 4 since this happened. I absolutley do not want a repeat and Im not going to let it happen again. Im new at this and now that I posted I got alot of great advise on how to handle it, of which I will follow. I didnt get accepted into several Ivy League Schools because I quit when the going got tough.


Based on your grammar, and based on the ambiguity of the structure of your last sentence, it sounds like you didn't get accepted into Ivy Leagues schools because you quit, when the going got tough. Just wanted to confirm that.

Other than that, you sound like a great person and don't let the small stuff get to you. Overall your experience with pax will be fine.


----------



## wst1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

TNCMinWage said:


> Based on your grammar, and based on the ambiguity of the structure of your last sentence, it sounds like you didn't get accepted into Ivy Leagues schools because you quit, when the going got tough. Just wanted to confirm that.
> 
> Other than that, you sound like a great person and don't let the small stuff get to you. Overall your experience with pax will be fine.


That is correct. I was accepted int0 several. I worked VERY hard for that to happen and did NOT quit when it was really tough. Thank you for the comment. Yes, it startled me but most of the people Ive driven have been wonderful. Ive actually really enjoyed it with the exception of the bad apples. Most of the college students at night have been fine. Those boys were the worst but now I know what to do next time. Im prepared. Thank you!

I just want to add: some people have responded to my post like crying was the worst thing I could do. It was actually a healthy reaction because I did not hold it in and suppress it. I let it out and allowed myself the freedom to do so. By doing that I processed what happened and am thus able to move on and grow from it.


----------

